# Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz



## Kreisverkehr (28. November 2009)

*Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

Bundespräsident Horst Köhler (CDU) hat fürs erste seine Unterschrift für das Internetsperrgesetz verweigert. 
Als Begründung für die momentane Verweigerung gab er an, er erwarte "ergänzende Informationen" von der Bundesregierung bezüglich dieses Gesetzes. Anschließend wird er neu entscheiden, ob dieses Gesetz durch seine Unterschrift gültig wird.

Jeder kennt das Gesetz, jeder weiß um die Kontroversen und (gefühlte?) Beleidigungen der Gegner durch unterstützende Minister und jeder ist sich bewusst, dass dieses Gesetz als verfassungwidrig von vielen Experten eingestuft wird.

Quelle: Spiegel online

Meine Meinung: Auch wenn Horst Köhler in der falschen Partei ist, wenn es um Verfassungsfragen oder rechtsstaatliche Gesetze geht, so ist er kritisch und versetzt auch mal seiner eigenen Partei einen Dämpfer. Auch wenn ich teils geteilter Meinung (über andere Themen) bin, so finde ich dieses Schritt einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung.
Bin gespannt, wie dieses und weitere Gesetze sich auf das Image der Partei auswirken und auch auf den "äußerst beliebten" Guttenberg...


----------



## Fighter3 (28. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die das Gesetz schon soweit fertig haben...

Finde es aber sehr gut, dass Köhler die Unterschrift noch nicht gegeben hat. Ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass dieses Gesetz mit der deutschen Verfassung zusammenpasst!
Für ein freies Internet


----------



## Kreisverkehr (28. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

TJa, geht hier eigentlich schon um die zweite Version des Gesetzes, welches nach der Petition durch Überarbeitung der geplanten Version entstand.
Diese zweite Version wurde dann nach den Koalitionsverhandlungen erstmal ausgesetzt, auch wenn d"as von Bundestag und Bundesrat verabschiedete Sperrgesetz [...] jedoch nicht einfach ausgesetzt werden" kann...

Ich finde dieses Gesetz und das Zustandekommen rechtlich höchst bedenklich, ich hoffe es wird komplett gekippt inklusive so mancher anderer Erben von Schäuble...


----------



## Lelwani (28. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*



Fighter3 schrieb:


> Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die das Gesetz schon soweit fertig haben...
> 
> Finde es aber sehr gut, dass Köhler die Unterschrift noch nicht gegeben hat. Ich kann mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass dieses Gesetz mit der deutschen Verfassung zusammenpasst!
> Für ein freies Internet




Deutschland hat KEINE verfassung Deutschland hat ein grundgesetz das sind 2 völlig verschiedene sachen !


----------



## kkkk (28. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

womit beschäftigt sich dann bloß das bundesverfassungsgericht?


----------



## Gast XXXX (28. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*



Lelwani schrieb:


> Deutschland hat KEINE verfassung Deutschland hat ein grundgesetz das sind 2 völlig verschiedene sachen !



Das is ja mal geil ... Deutschland hat sogar 16 Verfassungen da jedes Bundesland seine eigene hat.


----------



## zcei (28. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

Ok bitte ins Politikforum verschieben 
Also Deutschland hat nur ein Grundgesetz und KEINE Verfassung. Da muss ich Lelwani recht geben.
Man hatte sich den Begriff "Verfassung" für eine Wiedervereinigung aufgehoben, aber als es so weit war wurde (aus Kostengründen?!) auf den Begriff Verfassung verzichtet. Soweit dazu (es heißt aber trotzdem Verfassungsgericht)

Ich denke auch, das es eine richtige Entscheidung ist. Wenn er schon die Möglichkeit hat, es zu verhindern soll er sie auch nutzen!


----------



## Fighter3 (28. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

Gut, dann meinte ich das Grundgesetz. 
Aber wenn würde es ja das Verfassungsgericht endgültig stoppen, also lag ich ja nicht so ganz daneben


----------



## zcei (28. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

Jop, denn wenn das durchkommen sollte, wird es Massenklagen geben :d und irgendwann würde ein Richter das für verfassungswidrig sehen (omg das ist das richtige Wort obwohl es Grundgesetz heißt).
Und dann wär das schöööne Gesetz wieder  futsch


----------



## Sularko (29. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

Wenigstens ein Politiker der genug Arsch in der Hose hatt, so manchen Schwachsinn aus zu bremsen.


----------



## DarthTK (29. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

Der Bundespräsident "entspringt" zwar irgendeiner Partei, aber im Amt des Bundespräsidenten ist er keiner Partei mehr verpflichtet. Von daher kann nicht sagen, dass er in der falschen oder richtigen Partei ist. 

Des weiteren ist er kein wirklicher Politiker.


----------



## Sularko (29. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*



DarthTK schrieb:


> Der Bundespräsident "entspringt" zwar irgendeiner Partei, aber im Amt des Bundespräsidenten ist er keiner Partei mehr verpflichtet. Von daher kann nicht sagen, dass er in der falschen oder richtigen Partei ist.
> 
> Des weiteren ist er kein wirklicher Politiker.




1 Falsch

Der Bundespräsident "entspringt" keiner Pertei.

2 Falsch

Er ist einer der wichtigsten Politiker, da er Jedes neue Gesetz in DE, ( was Köhler auch oft und mehr als jeder andere Präsident getahn hatt) zurück an den Bundestag schicken kann, mit der Begründung, das unterschreibe ich so nicht. Ohne Unterschrift, kein Gesetz. 
Und Irgendjemand muß DE ja auch im Ausland Repräsentieren.


----------



## cookiebrandt (29. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*



Lelwani schrieb:


> Deutschland hat KEINE verfassung Deutschland hat ein grundgesetz das sind 2 völlig verschiedene sachen !



Wo sind denn die großen Unterschiede?  Das Grundgesetz ist halt die Verfassung Deutschlands (bzw. die "oberste" über den Länderverfassungen) und der Name wurde soweit ich weiß nicht aus Kostengründen behalten sondern aus Bequemlichkeit bzw. aus Gewohnheit 

Und ja, Horst Köhler ist ein ziemlich wichtiger Politiker. Als Bundespräsident ist man nicht umsonst Staatsoberhaupt.

Und @Topic: Dieser Typ hat einfach grande cojones! Er hat den Mumm, auch mal nein zu sagen, wenn er Bedenken hat.

MfG


----------



## Lelwani (29. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Das is ja mal geil ... Deutschland hat sogar 16 Verfassungen da jedes Bundesland seine eigene hat.




wenn mann meine keine ahnung hat einfach mal die Fr.... halten 

erst informieren dann den kopp aufmachen


@ Cookiebrandt


dann informiere dich mal über beide sachen und dir werden sehr große unterschiede auffallen


Grundgesetz = kann nach belieben geändert werden bsp Deutschland  (was meines wissens nach das einzigste land auf der erde is was KEINE verfassung hat,  und sich immernoch im besatzer status befindet ! )  das nur mal so am rande

Verfassung = nicht soleicht oder garnicht änderbar   bsp USA wo es einfach noch die dümmsten gesetze gibt seit ewigkeiten


----------



## Kreisverkehr (29. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*



DarthTK schrieb:


> Der Bundespräsident "entspringt" zwar irgendeiner Partei, aber im Amt des Bundespräsidenten ist er keiner Partei mehr verpflichtet. Von daher kann nicht sagen, dass er in der falschen oder richtigen Partei ist.



Wie war das noch? Politiker sind nur ihrem Gewissen verpflichtet bei Abstimmungen etc.? Deswegen gibts auch den Fraktionszwang, deswegen wurden die 4 SPDler aus Hessen, die die Linie nicht halten wollten (bzw. als einzige SPDler damals das Wahlversprechen halten wollten), auch nieder gemacht, etc. Gibt da mehrere Beispiele. Ein mittlerweile sehr bekannter (ehemaliger) SPDler hat mal gesagt, dass Politiker gegen ein Gesetz waren, aber dennoch dafür gestimmt haben, weil die Fraktion/Regierung es so wollte?

Eigentlich sind die Politiker im Bundestag nur ihrem Gewissen und nicht unbedingt ihrer Partei verpflichtet, was aber in der Realität _etwas_ anders aussieht...

@ Lelwani

Die Gesetze der USA haben an sich nicht mit deren Verfassung zu tun, liegt vllt auch daran, dass sie kein mit uns vergleichbares Justizsystem haben... 
Bitte nicht einfach die Verfassung mit dem Justizsystem durcheinander bringen ...

Und unser GG kann nicht nach Belieben geändert werden.


----------



## davehimself (29. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

ich hab leider keine ahnung was das genau für ein gesetz sein soll. kann mir einer erklären was das genau ist ? oder ein link schicken ?

das Bundeskriminalamt erstellt eine täglich aktualisierte Liste mit zu sperrenden Websites, welche die Provider dann unter Strafandrohung zu übernehmen haben.

ist das alles oder fehlt da noch was ? weil was wäre daran so schlimm


----------



## Genghis99 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

Jaja - der Köhler. Das hat die Merkel 2004 unterschätzt. Wollte einen "Ja" Sager als Bundespräsident.
Das ist mal so richtig nach hinten losgegangen. Nimmt der freche Kerl doch einfach sein Amt ernst, und hat eine eigene Meinung. Die er auch durchsetzt. Hat Deutschland Glück gehabt.

Hoffentlich macht Köhler klar, wo so ein Gesetz hingehört : In die Mülltonne.


----------



## KennyKiller (29. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*



Lelwani schrieb:


> Deutschland hat KEINE verfassung Deutschland hat ein grundgesetz das sind 2 völlig verschiedene sachen !


Irgendwie nicht! Das ist genau das gleiche, die deutsche Verfassung heißt eben Grundgesetz, genauso wie das deutsche Parlament Bundestag heißt!

Auszug aus Wikipedia: 
Das *Grundgesetz für die Bundesrepublik Deutschland* (umgangssprachlich auch _Deutsches Grundgesetz_; allgemein abgekürzt *GG*, seltener auch _GrundG_), die geltende „Verfassung der Deutschen“[1], ist die rechtliche und politische Grundordnung der Bundesrepublik Deutschland.

oder nochmehr:

Da die einzelnen Länder eigene Gliedstaaten sind (Kennzeichen: Staatsvolk, Staatsgewalt und Staatsgebiet), hat jedes Bundesland seine eigene individuelle (Landes-)Verfassung.


----------



## cid-baba (29. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*



Lelwani schrieb:


> wenn mann meine keine ahnung hat einfach mal die Fr.... halten
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



warum hältst du dich nicht an deine eigenen aussagen??? (wenn man keine ahnung hat...)

deutschland ist seit der wiedervereinigung und dem gleichzeitig abgeschlossenen 2+4-vertrag nicht mehr besetzt - darum sind auch die amis, engländer und franzosen alle abgezogen (abgesehen von den natostützpunkten).

wie von den anderen schon erläutert ist das grundgesetz die verfassung deutschlands - grundgesetz wurde es nicht nach dem krieg nicht genannt, um eine gleichberechtigte wiedervereinigung zu einem echten neuen deutschland zu ermöglichen. da das durch den kalten krieg aber sehr viel länger gedauert hat als von den verfassern des grundgesetzes angenommen, kam es nie zu einer gleichberechtigten wiedervereinigung bzw. "neugründung" eines vereinten deutschlamds. die wiedervereinigung war schlussendlich der anschluss eines bankrotten staates an westdeutschland.

da die ostdeutschen länder quasi das grundgesetz übernommen haben wurde der name nicht geändert, es gab nur eine große reihe von verfassungsänderungen, den einigungsvertrag - übrigens ein werk, das hauptsächlich schäuble ausgearbeitet hat, und zwar in rekordzeit. auch wenn ich seine zweite amtszeit als innenminister kritisch sehe, finde ich es teilweise extrem ungerecht wie über ihn und seine politischen leistungen hergezogen wird.

auch ist die verfassung in deutschland mitnichten leicht änderbar - artikel 1-20 sind nicht änderbar, und für alles andere wird eine 2/3 mehrheit in bundestag und bundesrat benötigt. so eine hürde gibt es sonst für keinen politischen prozess in deutschland. und auch die verfassung der usa ist änderbar, wenn auch naturgemäß mit hohen hürden - die von dir angesprochenen hirnrissigen gesetze sind nicht folge der verfassung sondern der nicht genau getrennten legislative und judikative in den usa.

noch ein wort zu köhler und der verweigerten unterschrift bzw. inwieweit köhler ein politiker ist: köhler kann nicht nach eigener laune entscheiden, ob er ein gesetz unterschreibt oder nicht - alles was er darf, ist ein gesetz auf seine verfassungkonformität zu prüfen und es bei bedenken an das bundesverfassungsgericht zu geben - wenn die seine bedenken bestätigen geht es zurück an die regierung, die es überarbeiten oder aufgeben kann. der bundespräsident hat kein vetorecht wie der z.b. der französische oder der amerikanische präsident.
von daher ist seine parteizugehörigkeit völlig egal (zumal er nie parteipolitisch hoch aktiv war), er hat keine "echte" politische macht. er kann weder in die gesetzgebung eingreifen noch hat er irgendwelche judikativen aufgaben - das muss auch so sein, weil er als staatsoberhaupt quasi über der gewaltenteilung steht.


----------



## kenji_91 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

@Kennykiller:
Denk mal darüber nach, warum "Verfassung der Deutschen" mit Anführungszeichen steht.
"Verfassung der Deutschen" ist eine Falschaussage, da das GG deutsche Staatsbürger und mit den Grundrechten alle Menschen betrifft.
Richtige Aussage wäre: "Verfassung in der BRD"

Deutschland hat noch nie (!) eine Verfassung gehabt.
Es heißt auch immer: Das Grundgesetz ist die Verfassung, d.h. es hat die Funktion (!) einer Verfassung, jedoch trägt das GG nicht den Titel. 
Historisch gesehen, muss man diese Unterscheidung aufgrund der Wiedervereinigung treffen.
So wie in der Mathematik eine Gleichung mit zwei verschiedenen Funktionen, d.h. sie haben das gleiche Ergebnis haben aber eine andere Bezeichnung in der Angabe.

Außerdem ist Wikipedia eine sehr wage Quelle, in so einer Thematik bitte seriöse Quellen aufrufen.
Quelle: Deutscher Bundestag: Grundgesetz
In meiner Quelle steht schon: *Verfassung Deutschlands!

*Aber dafür gibt es in jedem Bundesland wie du gesagt hast Verfassungen, somit hat Deutschland in seiner Gesamtheit *18* Landesverfassungen.
Lelwani bitte Quellen für deine (Falsch)Aussagen angeben, um deines Wissens nachvollziehen zu können.

EDIT:
16 verzäääääält 

Danke.


----------



## cid-baba (29. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*



kenji_91 schrieb:


> ...
> Deutschland hat noch nie (!) eine Verfassung gehabt.
> ...
> *18* Landesverfassungen.



beziehtst du dich mit "deutschland" auf die BRD? sowohl die ddr, die weimarer republik als auch das kaiserreich hatten eine verfassung, und die hieß auch so  und 18 bundesländer wären mir auch neu - zählst du mallorca und helgoland extra?


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*



Lelwani schrieb:


> ... und sich immernoch im besatzer status befindet ! )  das nur mal so am rande...



Diese Behauptung solltest du nochmal im Geschichtsunterricht, sofern du Schüler bist, wiederholen. 
Da kann ich einfach nur mit einem Zitat von Ludwig Reiners (1896-1957) antworten:

 "_Alles, was nur zu drei Vierteln verstanden ist, verschmilzt nicht mit der Person des Lernenden, sondern bleibt ein umgehängter Mantel ohne wirklichen Bildungswert._".


----------



## ewrtzu (29. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*



Lelwani schrieb:


> wenn mann meine keine ahnung hat einfach mal die Fr.... halten



Dann sei doch bitte mal ruhig.



Lelwani schrieb:


> Grundgesetz = kann nach belieben geändert werden bsp Deutschland  (was meines wissens nach das einzigste land auf der erde is was KEINE verfassung hat,  und sich immernoch im besatzer status befindet ! )  das nur mal so am rande



„Eine Änderung dieses Grundgesetzes, durch welche die Gliederung des Bundes in Länder, die grundsätzliche Mitwirkung der Länder bei der Gesetzgebung oder die in den Artikeln 1 und 20 niedergelegten Grundsätze berührt werden, ist unzulässig.“

Komisch, oder?

Diese können allerdings trotzdem aufgehoben werden, durch das inkarfttreten einer neuen Verfassung:

*Artikel 146*

 Dieses Grundgesetz, das nach Vollendung der Einheit und Freiheit Deutschlands für das gesamte deutsche Volk gilt, verliert seine Gültigkeit an dem Tage, an dem eine Verfassung in Kraft tritt, die von dem deutschen Volke in freier Entscheidung beschlossen worden ist.


MFG


----------



## KennyKiller (29. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*



kenji_91 schrieb:


> @Kennykiller:
> Denk mal darüber nach, warum "Verfassung der Deutschen" mit Anführungszeichen steht.
> "Verfassung der Deutschen" ist eine Falschaussage, da das GG deutsche Staatsbürger und mit den Grundrechten alle Menschen betrifft.
> Richtige Aussage wäre: "Verfassung in der BRD"
> ...


Was ist mit der Weimarer Verfassung. Hier steht die Verfassung sogar schon im Wort!, wie praktisch!

Das GG ist eine Verfassung!

P.S. Deutschland hat 16 Bundesländer, oder haben manche Bundesländer 2 Verfassungen? xD rofl


----------



## Gast XXXX (29. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

Eigentlich ist kenji_91 deiner/unserer Meinung das das GG eine Verfassung ist. 

Mal kurz was aus seinem Link:



> *Das Grundgesetz (GG) ist die Verfassung der Bundesrepublik Deutschland*. Es wurde vom Parlamentarischen Rat, dessen Mitglieder von den Landesparlamenten gewählt worden waren, am 8. Mai 1949 beschlossen und von den Alliierten genehmigt. Es setzt sich aus einer Präambel, den Grundrechten und einem organisatorischen Teil zusammen. Im Grundgesetz sind die wesentlichen staatlichen System- und Werteentscheidungen festgelegt. Es steht im Rang über allen anderen deutschen Rechtsnormen.


Eigentlich wären es ja dann 17 Verfassungen (16 von den Bundesländern und ein/e GG/"Bundesverfassung")


----------



## cookiebrandt (29. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*



cid-baba schrieb:


> auch ist die verfassung in deutschland mitnichten leicht änderbar - artikel 1-20 sind nicht änderbar [...]




Aufpassen, nicht 1 bis 20, sondern 1 und 20, und diese auch nur in den Grundsätzen 

MfG

PS: Und ob 1 und 20 durch eine neue Verfassung umgangen werden können, ist auch umstritten. Da wir aber noch keine neue Verfassung bekommen haben, wird da auch momentan noch keiner ein Ergebnis haben


----------



## kenji_91 (29. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*



cid-baba schrieb:


> beziehtst du dich mit "deutschland" auf die BRD? sowohl die ddr, die weimarer republik als auch das kaiserreich hatten eine verfassung, und die hieß auch so  und 18 bundesländer wären mir auch neu - zählst du mallorca und helgoland extra?



Naja, wie mein Geschichtslehrer sagt, ist Deutschland ein recht plumper daher geschmissener Begriff, da er immer anders definiert wird.
Ironie der Geschichte ist, dass "Deutschland" immer ohne die Habsburger bezeichnet wird. 
Mit Deutschland meine ich natürlich die BRD. Die BRD hatte noch nie eine gehabt und hat die Intention eine zu erheben aufgegeben, da unnötig, wenn nur 2 Worte in den Büchern vertauscht wird.

Und ja das GG ist eine Verfassung, aber hat nicht die Bezeichnung und wie schon gesagt, muss man historisch gesehen eine Unterscheidung zwischen den beiden Begriffen sein.

Und ja Geographie war noch nie meine Stärke


----------



## cid-baba (29. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*



cookiebrandt schrieb:


> Aufpassen, nicht 1 bis 20, sondern 1 und 20, und diese auch nur in den Grundsätzen
> 
> MfG
> 
> PS: Und ob 1 und 20 durch eine neue Verfassung umgangen werden können, ist auch umstritten. Da wir aber noch keine neue Verfassung bekommen haben, wird da auch momentan noch keiner ein Ergebnis haben



okay, wörtlich nach art. 79 sind nur art. 1 und art. 20 im wesensgehalt nicht änderbar, aber in art. 1 (3) werden die "nachfolgenden Grundrechte" als bindend für die gesetzgebung deklariert - da aber nach art. 79 nur ein gesetz das grundgesetz ändern kann sind auch art 2 - 19 durch art. 79 geschützt. aber das ist juristische haarspalterei - wir haben ne wehrhafte demokratie und das ist sehr gut so


----------



## cookiebrandt (29. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

Nun, einigen wir uns einfach darauf, dass es momentan sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, dass an Art. 1-20 gerüttelt wird


----------



## Bonkic (29. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

hach ja, schon drollig, immer wieder wollen irgendwelche möchtegernklugscheisser diese "grundgesetz ungleich verfassung-" diskussion vom zaun brechen. einfach zum schiessen und dann noch andere blöd anmachen von wegen "wenn man keine ahnung hat...".
zu witzig. 

ich geb euch `nen guten tipp: geht einfach nicht auf diesen -sorry- schwachsinn ein und erspart euch überflüssige alibidiskussionen mit diesen vögeln.


----------



## heizungsrohr (29. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

Man liest ja zum Glück nie in der Zeitung, dass eine Grundgesetzänderung erwogen wird. /ironie 

Außerdem gehts hier um was völlig anderes. Es geht um Köhler und das Sperrgesetz


----------



## WhackShit007 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

hätte ich ihm auch garnicht zugetraut. aber nicht zu früh freuen... möglicherweise machen die nur theater damit es später so aussieht als wenn sie sich damit schwer getan hätten. (den ist ja alles zuzutrauen).


----------



## Icejester (30. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*



kenji_91 schrieb:


> Deutschland hat noch nie (!) eine Verfassung gehabt.



Und was waren dann die Bismarcksche und die Weimarer Reichsverfassung?


----------



## Auron (30. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

Deutschland hatte schon eine Verfassung aber genauer betrachtet gibt es kein Deutschland mehr 
Deswegen gibts ja auch keinen Friedensvertrag vom 2. Weltkrieg. Wir sind jetzt die Bundes Republik Deutschland und haben nur das ,,Grundgesetzt" was aber gleichzusetzen ist und mitlerweile auch als Verfassung gilt.
Es hieß Grundgesetzt, weil eine Verfassung auch für die DDR gelten sollte.
Das Grundgesetz sollte nur gelten, solange die DDR existiert, das stand in der Präambel.
Bei einer Wiedervereinigung sollte das Grundgesetzt ungültig werden.
Dann hätte man von den 4 Mächten Frankreich, England, Russland und Amerika eine neue bekommen und vorallem ein Friedensvertrag.
Zur ,,Wiedervereinigung" kam es aber nie sondern wurden lediglich die Gebiete der ehemaligen DDR der BRD hinzugefügt.

Damit hat man die Präambel übergangen und einen Friedensvertrag gibts nicht mehr und ein Deutschland heißt daher immernoch BRD 

Das war jetzt ein kleiner Exkurs xD
Deutschland hatte alllerdings schon eine Verfassung (siehe Weimarer Republik).

Der Bundespräsident kann im Grunde genommen nicht viel daran ändern.
Ohne seine Unterschrift ist das Gesetzt nicht Rechtskräftig, er kanns nochmal zurück gehen lassen und sagen, leute stimmt bitte nochmal ab oder legt es dem Verfassungsgericht vor. Ansonsten ist er relativ Machtlos dagegen.
Er darf es nicht dauerhaft grundlos verweigern.


----------



## cid-baba (30. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*



Auron schrieb:


> ...
> Deswegen gibts ja auch keinen Friedensvertrag vom 2. Weltkrieg. ...



das ist so nicht ganz richtig - es steht zwar nicht friedensvertrag drüber, aber es ist einer der haupzwecke des 2+4-Vertrags, die seit dem 2.WK ungeklärten fragen zu klären. damit ist er als gleichwertig zu einem friedensvertrag zu betrachten, auch wenn er noch wesentlich mehr punkte als ein reiner friedensvertrag regelt.

siehe auch hier: Zwei-plus-Vier-Vertrag ? Wikipedia


----------



## Dr. Kucho (30. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Auch wenn Horst Köhler in der falschen Partei ist, wenn es um Verfassungsfragen oder rechtsstaatliche Gesetze geht, so ist er kritisch und versetzt auch mal seiner eigenen Partei einen Dämpfer. Auch wenn ich teils geteilter Meinung (über andere Themen) bin, so finde ich dieses Schritt einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung.
> Bin gespannt, wie dieses und weitere Gesetze sich auf das Image der Partei auswirken und auch auf den "äußerst beliebten" Guttenberg...



Das stimmt so nicht. Horst Köhler war einer der ersten Politiker, und obendrein noch der höchste Staatsdiener unserer Republik, der einen sofortigen Verbot von Killerspielen gefordert hat und dem Aktionsbündnis Winnenden stark geholfen hat, ihren publizistischen Irrsinn publik zu machen.

In diesem Fall gehe ich davon aus, dass die CDU Horst Köhler einen Dämpfer verpasst hat und nicht umgekehrt. Die CDU sitzt zwar in der Regierung, aber sie hat bie der Wahl deutlich Federn gelassen und weiß ganz genau, dass ihre potenziellen Wähler für die FDP gestimmt haben, welche sich öffentlich gegen dieses ganze Zensurpaket ausgesprochen hat.


----------



## frEnzy (30. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

Meine Antwort aus dem Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...n-bka-vertrag-bestaetigt-vermutungen-103.html:

Naja, 50% Skepsis bleiben aber noch. Schließlich ist Köhlers Verhalten in diesem Fall mehr als Anrüchig, finde ich. Begründung:

- Warum hat er es nicht gleich gekippt als das Gesetz beschlossen worden ist?
- Warum kippt er es erst nach der Wahl und nicht damal, als es beschlossen worden ist?
- Warum kippt er es nicht jetzt sondern meldet nur "Redebedarf" an?

Außerdem bleibt die bittere Frage: Hätte er auch den Redebedarf angemeldet, wenn nicht im neuen Koalitionsvertrag stehen würde, dass das Gesetz erstmal ausgesetzt werden soll?

Je mehr ich darüber nachdenke, desto mehr kommt mir der Gedanke, dass Köhler

a) der CDU/CSU die Wahl nicht kaputt machen wollte
b) auf diese Weise einen eleganten Weg gefunden hat, den neuen Koalitionsvertrag umzusetzen, ohne dass er der CDU/CSU vorwerfen muss, dass sie totalen Mist fabriziert haben. Jetzt kann die neue Regierung sich damit profilieren, das ach so umstrittene Gesetz selbst für ungültig zu erklären bzw. hat Zeit bekommen, ein neues Zensurvorhaben zu starten, welches diesmal besser vorbereitet ist, damit es nicht gleich wieder gestoppt wird.

Ich wette, dass jetzt entweder

* erstmal die richtigen Umstände (sprich Gesetze) geschaffen werden, dass das Sperrengesetz legal sein würde
* oder das wird genau so gehandhabt, wie aktuell mit Nikolaus Brender (Link 1, Link 2): Augen zu und durch!

Ich gehe auf jeden Fall davon aus: Das war nicht der letzte Versuch gewesen sein, die Hoheit übers Deutsch-Netz zu erlangen. Das Zensurgesetz kommt in der ein oder anderen versteckten Version. Das ist sicher!


----------



## Casemodding_Maker (30. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

Ich verlange eine Volksabstimmung in wichtigen Fragen!


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*



Casemodding_Maker schrieb:


> Ich verlange eine Volksabstimmung in wichtigen Fragen!


Genau bei wichtigen Fragen bin ich gegen die Volksabstimmung, da ich den meisten Wählern die notwändige Kompetenz abspreche. 

MfG


----------



## frEnzy (30. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

Nicht nur die nötige Kompetenz fehlt! Das Wahlvieh ist auch viel zu leicht zu beeinflussen. Leider gillt das auch für unsere Politiker... wir haben hier eine unlösbare Sitation


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

Genauso ist es, deshalb sind Volksentscheide, obwohl nett gedacht, eher kontroproduktiv für ein Land, siehe auch aktuell die Schweiz. 

MfG


----------



## DarkMo (30. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*



davehimself schrieb:


> ich hab leider keine ahnung was das genau für ein gesetz sein soll. kann mir einer erklären was das genau ist ? oder ein link schicken ?
> 
> das Bundeskriminalamt erstellt eine täglich aktualisierte Liste mit zu sperrenden Websites, welche die Provider dann unter Strafandrohung zu übernehmen haben.
> 
> ist das alles oder fehlt da noch was ? weil was wäre daran so schlimm


was dieses zitat wohl beweist - und die tatsache, das ich die selbe frage habe ^^ ich würde meinem eigenen urteil dabei nicht trauen wollen *g*


----------



## frEnzy (30. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*



davehimself schrieb:


> ich hab leider keine ahnung was das genau für ein gesetz sein soll. kann mir einer erklären was das genau ist ? oder ein link schicken ?
> 
> das Bundeskriminalamt erstellt eine täglich aktualisierte Liste mit zu sperrenden Websites, welche die Provider dann unter Strafandrohung zu übernehmen haben.
> 
> ist das alles oder fehlt da noch was ? weil was wäre daran so schlimm


Schlimm wäre daran folgendes:

- Das Bundeskriminalamt ist eine dem Bundesministerium des Innern untergeordnete Behörde in der dann ein weisungsgebundener Beamter diese Liste erstellt. Das bedeutet, dass indirekt unsere Regierung bestimmen könnte, was wir im Internet ansurfen dürfen und was nicht (Zensur).
- Die Sperrliste ist geheim, was wiederum bedeutet, dass "niemand" kontrollieren kann, was wirklich gesperrt wird. Klar, es sollte ein vierteljährliche tagendes Gremium aus "unabhängigen Experten" Zugriff auf die Liste haben um diese zu kontrollieren aber was ist schon vierteljählich bei einer täglich aktualisierten Liste?
- Der Inhaber der gesperrten Seite/n wird nicht darüber informiert, dass seine Seite gesperrt worden ist. Er erfährt dies also nur durch Zufall --> Klage gegen Sperrung schwierig.
- Ein Beamter erstellt die Liste "nach Gutdünken" und nicht ein Richter in einem öffentlichen Verfahren.

Dieser grobe Überblick über das Gesetz (bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich was wichtiges vergessen habe bzw. etwas falsch wieder gegeben habe) sollte genügen, dass jedem freiheitsliebenden Menschen die Nackenhaare zu Berge stehen!! Wer unsere Regierung kennt, sollte schnell gemerkt haben, dass die Kombination aus Regierung + Geheim zu gefühlten 99,9% mit "ganz großer Beschiss" bzw. "Mauschelei mit üblen Hintergedanken" übersetzt werden kann.


----------



## Genghis99 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

Jeder dieser Beamten hätte damit die Möglichkeit, eine beliebige Website nach eigenem Gutdünken vorerst zu sperren. Das heisst, die freie Meinungsäusserung zu unterbinden - und die wirtschaftliche Existenz des Betreibers zu gefährden. Das ist untragbar.

Aber die letzten beiden Regierungen (grosse Koaliton und jetziges Merkel Regime) achten sowieso nur die eigenen Interessen - die Bürger werden verraten und verkauft, wann immer es opportun erscheint.

Ob es Bankgeheimnisse sind, bie per SWIFT Abkommen der CIA verkauft werden, oder ob sich die "Armen Banken" Milliarden an Steuergeldern einverleiben (und dann mit 15% Dispozinsen Strassenraub betreiben) Oder man kurz vor der Wahl verschweigt, das man doch ein paar afghanische Zivilisten wegbomben hat lassen.

HMMMMMM - wenn ich das so überleg - Leute, wann reicht es euch eigentlich ? Mir schon jetzt.


----------



## frEnzy (30. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

Wenns mal "nur" das war... ich hätte da noch ein paar Punkte auf der Liste wie:

- schwarze Partei-Kassen ohne echte Strafen
- Entsorgung des Atommülls auf Kosten des Steuerzahlers in unsicheren Lagerstätten
- das deutsche Steuersystem
- die Pflegeversicherung
- die Krankenversicherung
- das LKW-Mautsystem
- Unterstützung des Folterapperats der CIA
- ekelhafte und populistische Unterschriftenaktionen
- Sturz des Chefs des ZDF aus politischen Gründen
- total beknacktes Schulsystem
- und und und...

Die Liste kann beliebig erweitert werden.


----------



## Genghis99 (30. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

Wenn man in der Sche**** steckt, hat man zwei Möglichkeiten :
Schwimmen, oder das Zeug in den Hals kriegen und Absaufen.

Leute, geht endlich wieder wählen - denn genau wegen der miesen Wahlbeteiligung ham wir den Salat (Merkel)
Schon allein das Hingehen und "LMAA" auf den Stimmzettel schreiben ist besser als Verweigerung.

Wir sollten eine "Nichtwählerpartei" gründen - Keine politischen Ziele, keine Ämter, keine Strategie. Lediglich eine Zeile im offiziellen Wahlergebnis die besagt : "_Mit uns nicht_."


----------



## Pokerclock (30. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

Beiträge zum Schweizer Volksentscheid wurden gelöscht. Bitte beim eigentlichen Thema bleiben.


----------



## Auron (30. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

Die 2+4 Verträge sind kein wirklicher Friedensvertrag 

Also Volksentscheide auf Bundesebene sind bisher nicht gestattet, auch wenn die Piratenpartei u.a. das fordert, so liegt es ursprünglich an den anderen Staaten.
Ich glaube die 4 Mächte (Potsdamer Konferenz inklusive Frankreich) wollten den Deutschen nach Hitler einfach kein so mächtiges Instrument wie die Volksabstimmung geben.

Mitlerweile dürfte das aber Schnee von vorgestern sein


----------



## KennyKiller (30. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

Volksentscheide sind doch mal voll oldschool, sowas brauchen nur die Schweizer, trotzdem wrüde es da wohl nie zu so einem Gesetz kommen!


----------



## heizungsrohr (30. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*



KennyKiller schrieb:


> Volksentscheide sind doch mal voll oldschool, sowas brauchen nur die Schweizer, trotzdem wrüde es da wohl nie zu so einem Gesetz kommen!


Naja momentan scheint es ja nicht anders zu gehen, diese Politiker sind eh alle Marjonetten der Lobby. Allerdings müsste das Volk halt vor jeder Abstimmung ordentlich aufgeklärt werden und das wird ganz sicherlich nich passieren


----------



## DarkMo (30. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

erstma danke frEnzy für die erklärung. klingt in der sichtweise nich mehr so roßig. aber gut, man muss auch immer sagen, dass zuviel misstrauen au nich gut is. aber vertrauen muss eben auch verdient sein, und da sind die wenigsten politiker stark drin ^^


----------



## Auron (30. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

Ich empfehle euch 2 ganz tolle Videos:

YouTube - Du bist Terrorist

und

YouTube - RetteDeineFreiheit.de

Diese schildern das geschehen sehr gut. Es ist eigentlich eine Satire aber ihr werdet feststellen, dass das meiste wahr ist, leider...


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (30. November 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*



KennyKiller schrieb:


> Volksentscheide sind doch mal voll oldschool, sowas brauchen nur die Schweizer, trotzdem wrüde es da wohl nie zu so einem Gesetz kommen!



Also ich fände eine Volksentscheidung in vielen Angelegenheiten SEEEHR praktisch.
Dann hätten wir vermutlich jetzt keinen Euro, kein HartzIV, keine Vorratsdatenspeicherung und auch einige andere unfeine Sachen nicht.

Wo ist das denn noch eine Herrschaft des Volkes was wir aktuell haben?
Parteien stellen ein Wahlprogramm auf, lassen sich wählen und am Ende will sich keiner mehr an die Wahlversprechen errinnern.
Ich bin verdammt froh, dass die FDP es in den Bundestag geschafft haben, da die (aktuell) gegen den ganzen Überwachungsmist sind.


----------



## DaStash (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Also ich fände eine Volksentscheidung in vielen Angelegenheiten SEEEHR praktisch.
> Dann hätten wir vermutlich jetzt keinen Euro, kein HartzIV, keine Vorratsdatenspeicherung und auch einige andere unfeine Sachen nicht.


Das ist wirklich ein schwieriges Thema. Kannst du denn die Tragweite dessen vorhersehen, wenn ein, ich drücke es mal drastisch aus, emotionaler Mob, wichtige Entscheidungen auf Grundlage von Stimmungsmache trifft, ohne die nötige Fachkompetenz zu besitzen, die jeweiligen Themen überhaupt sachlich beurteilen zu können? Ich denke das hat schon seinen Sinn, das Jene die eine gewisse Kompetenz aufweisen auch die entsprechenden Entscheidungen treffen. Es gibt durchaus einige Dinge die man per Volksentscheid sehr demokratisch entscheiden kann aber das Gros an Entscheidungen überfordert, m. M. n., den Durchschnittswähler, der i. d. R. seine Wahlentscheidungen an offensichtlichen, polemischen Wahlkampfaussagen von Politikern abhängig macht.  Ich denke da nur an den erst kürzlich durchgeführten Volksentscheid in der Schweiz, da sieht man sehr gut welch negative Aspekte diese Form der, ich nenne es einmal Radikaldemokratie, mit sich bringt. 


> Wo ist das denn noch eine Herrschaft des Volkes was wir aktuell haben?
> Parteien stellen ein Wahlprogramm auf, lassen sich wählen und am Ende will sich keiner mehr an die Wahlversprechen errinnern.


 Solange der normale Bürger nicht mündig genug ist die richtigen politischen Entscheider zu wählen, so lange macht es auch überhaupt keinen Sinn, dem Volk noch mehr Kompetenzen über wichtige Entscheidungen zu geben.


> Ich bin verdammt froh, dass die FDP es in den Bundestag geschafft haben, da die (aktuell) gegen den ganzen Überwachungsmist sind.


Naja der eine Punkt macht leider nicht die Kernpolitik dieser Partei aus und wirkt im Vergleich zu dem restlichen Programm wie ein vernünftiger Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein. 

MfG


----------



## Bonkic (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*



GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Dann hätten wir vermutlich jetzt keinen Euro



uiii, das wäre ja wirklich mal super.
der euro war vermutlich das beste, was gerade deutschland passieren konnte.
auch ich persönlich möchste ihn schon lange nicht mehr missen.



> , kein HartzIV,


über so was könnte das volk eh nicht abstimmen.
"wollen sie noch steuern zahlen?" "ja/nein"....



> keine Vorratsdatenspeicherung


wage ich zu bezweifeln; sehr wahrscheinlich hätten wir sogar noch eine weit härtere "i-net gesetzgebung". 
da muss nur einmal das wort kinderpornographie fallen und schon sind 75% dafür.


richtig ist, dass es, gäbe es plebiszite, zumindest zu hoffen wäre, dass sich die bevölkerung stärker politisch engagieren würde.
allerdings sind sie alles andere als ein allheilmittel, da sie -vor allem auf bundesebene- nur in einem sehr, sehr begrenzten umfang eingesetzt werden könnten.


----------



## El Wahno (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*



Sularko schrieb:


> Wenigstens ein Politiker der genug Arsch in der Hose hatt, so manchen Schwachsinn aus zu bremsen.



 Ob das mal wirklich ein Anzeichen für Eier ist, wage ich doch glatt zu bezweifeln. Ich denke eher er hat die Hosen voll! Es würde sich in seiner Biographie nämlich ganz schlecht machen, wenn er ein Gesetz abzeichnet, dass dann vom Verfassungsgericht mit Pauken und Trompeten abgeblasen wird


----------



## Bonkic (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*



El Wahno schrieb:


> Ob das mal wirklich ein Anzeichen für Eier ist, wage ich doch glatt zu bezweifeln. Ich denke eher er hat die Hosen voll! Es würde sich in seiner Biographie nämlich ganz schlecht machen, wenn er ein Gesetz abzeichnet, dass dann vom Verfassungsgericht mit Pauken und Trompeten abgeblasen wird




mit "arsch in der hose" hat das wirklich mal gar nix zu tun, ganz im gegenteil hat köhler der neuen regierung damit einen gefallen getan - oder möchte es zumindest.
bekanntlich hat man sich im koalitionsvertrag darauf geeinigt dieses neue gesetz mit dem sperrigen namen nicht umzusetzen (haben hier wohl einige vergessen).

nun ist es dummerweise aber gar nicht so einfach ein gesetz, das einmal in der welt ist, einfach so wieder unter den tisch fallen zu lassen - zumidnest ohne die verfassungswidrigkeit feststellen zu lassen.


----------



## Auron (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

Oh, sehr gut aufgepasst 
Wenn der Bundespräsident zweifel hat, kann er das entweder dem Verfassungsgericht vorlegen oder den Bundestag nochmal bitte ein weiteres mal darüber abzustimmen.

Das mit dem Gefallen ist richtig.
Hätte er es unterschrieben, würde es im Bundesgesetzblatt erscheinen und wäre somit Rechtskräftig.
Natürlich könnte man das Gesetzt wieder entfernen mithilfe einer weiteren Abstimmung aber so könnte die Erscheinung direkt verhindert werden.


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

Sorry aber das klingt dann bald so als wären wir in China. Erstmal alles verbieten und später darüber nachdenken


----------



## Auron (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

Das wirkt echt so, zuerst sagen sie, wie schrecklich die Zustände in China sind und dann gleichen wir uns denen an.


----------



## frEnzy (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

Das Gesetz war ein Wahlkampfschnellschuss zum Stimmenfang und jetzt müssen die halt irgendwie drum herum kommen den beschlossenen Mist auch umzusetzen.


----------



## Kreisverkehr (2. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*



Dr. Kucho schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Horst Köhler war einer der ersten Politiker, und obendrein noch der höchste Staatsdiener unserer Republik, der einen sofortigen Verbot von Killerspielen gefordert hat und dem Aktionsbündnis Winnenden stark geholfen hat, ihren publizistischen Irrsinn publik zu machen.
> 
> In diesem Fall gehe ich davon aus, dass die CDU Horst Köhler einen Dämpfer verpasst hat und nicht umgekehrt. Die CDU sitzt zwar in der Regierung, aber sie hat bie der Wahl deutlich Federn gelassen und weiß ganz genau, dass ihre potenziellen Wähler für die FDP gestimmt haben, welche sich öffentlich gegen dieses ganze Zensurpaket ausgesprochen hat.



Bei Köhler ist nicht alles Gold, was glänzt, dennoch sehe ich die Sache mit dem Dämpfer nicht wie du. So wird das Gesetz - welches eigentlich nichtmal ausgesetzt werden dürfte - nochmals negativ erwähnt, weil es eben Bedenken wegen "Verfassungskonformität und so" aufweist (jaja, Euphemismus).

Die FDP hat ihre eigene kleine Rolle in diesem Spiel, was aber weit weniger positiv ist, wie geschildet wird...

@ DaStash

Zur FDP: Vor der Wahl waren Bürgerrechte KEINE Verhandlungssache, nach der Wahl war ALLES verhandelbar. Genauso hat die FDP nichts durchgesetzt, nur eine einzelne will noch weiterhin vor dem BVerG eine Entscheidung erwirken. 

Das einzige Versprechen, was die FDP - mMn. - eigehalten hat, war: Sie haben mit der Union koaliert, mit der sie eigentlich kaum Gemeinsamkeiten haben... Warum dieses? Warum von so vielen Versprechen abweichen, nur um zu regieren?

Egal: Köhler. Ich finde es gut, dass er das Gesetz zurückgehen lässt, aber mittlerweile würde mich interessieren, welche Begründungen aus der Regierung da zurück kommen... Mal schauen, was weiterhin passiert. Nächstes Jahr sind wir wegerm Gesetz eh schlauer,


----------



## frEnzy (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

"Die FDP versprach: Wir kämpfen bis zum Umfallen! Was sie dann ja auch genau so tat..."


----------



## DaStash (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*



Kreisverkehr schrieb:


> @ DaStash
> 
> Zur FDP: Vor der Wahl waren Bürgerrechte KEINE Verhandlungssache, nach der Wahl war ALLES verhandelbar. Genauso hat die FDP nichts durchgesetzt, nur eine einzelne will noch weiterhin vor dem BVerG eine Entscheidung erwirken.


Ja, so wie sie es formuliert haben stimmt das, dennoch muss man, auch als Nicht-FDP Wähler zustimmen, dass sie mal ausnahmsweise, ausschliesslich, in dem einen Punkt sich richtig verhalten haben. Mit der SPD, bedauerlicher Weise, wäre das Sperrgesetz so durchgekommen.


> Das einzige Versprechen, was die FDP - mMn. - eigehalten hat, war: Sie haben mit der Union koaliert, mit der sie eigentlich kaum Gemeinsamkeiten haben... Warum dieses? Warum von so vielen Versprechen abweichen, nur um zu regieren?


Naja, in Sachen Steuerentlastung für Gutverdiener und Unternehmer sind sie sich ja vom Grund her einig. Das die FDP da noch radikalere Vorstellungen als die CDU hat, war anzunehmen.


> Egal: Köhler. Ich finde es gut, dass er das Gesetz zurückgehen lässt, aber mittlerweile würde mich interessieren, welche Begründungen aus der Regierung da zurück kommen... Mal schauen, was weiterhin passiert. Nächstes Jahr sind wir wegerm Gesetz eh schlauer,


 Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das das Thema ersteinmal vom Tisch ist. Mal schauen was passieren wird. Die Bevölkerung denkt eh nicht mehr daran, wie auch bei so vielen anderen Punkten leider auch, von daher ist der Imageschaden für die Verantwortlichen gering.

MfG


----------



## Kreisverkehr (3. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ja, so wie sie es formuliert haben stimmt das, dennoch muss man, auch als Nicht-FDP Wähler zustimmen, dass sie mal ausnahmsweise, ausschliesslich, in dem einen Punkt sich richtig verhalten haben.



Naja, was haben sie denn gemacht? So konkret, außer maximal auf eine Aussetzung zu bestehen, damit das Gesetz eventuell nicht vom BVerfG gekippt werden muss? Also, Bürgerrechte und vllt noch Rot-Rot-Grün zu verhindern, ja das sind für mich die einzigen Argumente für die FDP ... Nichtmal ihr Wahlkampfthema wollte sie durchsetzen... Nicht mal ansatzweise. Und irgendwas zu wählen, nur um was anderes zu verhindern: MAch ich nicht, gehöhrt aber wirklich nicht hier her.



> Mit der SPD, bedauerlicher Weise, wäre das Sperrgesetz so durchgekommen.



Meine Meinung: Die SPD hat bei ihrer Politik komplett versagt, Bürger angelogen und die (4) Leute abgestraft, die FÜR die EINHALTUNG der Wahlversprechen waren. Ich hoffe, diese Partei bekommt in der Opposition mal die Kurve und macht Politik und keinen Schwachsinn.



> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das das Thema ersteinmal vom Tisch ist. Mal schauen was passieren wird. Die Bevölkerung denkt eh nicht mehr daran, wie auch bei so vielen anderen Punkten leider auch, von daher ist der Imageschaden für die Verantwortlichen gering.
> 
> MfG



Ja, aber dafür verschwindet es mit einer Meldung, dass es gegen die Verfassung ist/sein könnte und das von einem CDU-Politiker ... Von der Leyen ist ja jetzt "entsorgt", so dass sie vllt auf nicht so widerlichen Wegen ihre Pressegeilheit auslebt mit populistischem Schwachsinn. Könnt ja sein, dass die CDU Angst bekommt, und so den Sicherheitswahn abserviert... Naja...


----------



## riedochs (12. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

Die Arschkriecher SPD hat plötzlich eine ganz andere Meinung: Kehrtwende: SPD ist plötzlich gegen Internetsperren - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt

Die müssen echt schon verzweifelt sein. Aber glaubwürdig ist das doch nicht.


----------



## frEnzy (17. Februar 2010)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

Die Zeit des Zögerns ist vorbei...


----------



## riedochs (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

Jep leider hat Horst unterschrieben: heise online - Bundespräsident unterzeichnet Websperren-Gesetz

Allerdings sehe ich das nicht mehr allzu kritisch das man ja eh beschlossen hat zu löschen und nicht zu sperren. Jetzt kann man nur hoffen das die Politik jetzt nicht noch umschwenkt.


----------



## DaStash (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*



riedochs schrieb:


> Jep leider hat Horst unterschrieben: heise online - Bundespräsident unterzeichnet Websperren-Gesetz
> 
> Allerdings sehe ich das nicht mehr allzu kritisch das man ja eh beschlossen hat zu löschen und nicht zu sperren. Jetzt kann man nur hoffen das die Politik jetzt nicht noch umschwenkt.


Ist das denn schon beschlossen oder haben sie nur beschlossen sich vorzunehmen darüber zui debattieren das gelöscht und nicht gesperrt wird? 

MfG


----------



## riedochs (18. Februar 2010)

*AW: Horst Köhler zögert mit Unterschrift für das Sperrgesetz*

Soweit ich weiß ist es beschlossen.


----------

